# Are you happy where you are right now in terms of your job/career?



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Me, not so much! Pushing 50 and worried that I will never have a job that I "love". I thought 5 or 10 years ago I would be much further along but not at all, not for lack of trying of course. My worst fear is that a year from now or 5 years from now I will still be in the same place job wise.

I am jealous of those that I know that absolutely love their jobs.

I am sharing an office with a girl that I barely talk to and work in a job that I got moved into 3 years ago, doing stuff that I don't enjoy. Yep work life is good right now


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

highwood said:


> Me, not so much! Pushing 50 and worried that I will never have a job that I "love". I thought 5 or 10 years ago I would be much further along but not at all, not for lack of trying of course. My worst fear is that a year from now or 5 years from now I will still be in the same place job wise.
> 
> I am jealous of those that I know that absolutely love their jobs.
> 
> I am sharing an office with a girl that I barely talk to and work in a job that I got moved into 3 years ago, doing stuff that I don't enjoy. Yep work life is good right now


Nope. Just over 40 and getting my soul sucked by Wall Street vampires. I guess the bennies are good though (if not the pay).

I think people who love their job are a very small minority of folks. Accept that you hate your job like everyone else and try to find pleasure and meaning from other aspects of your life.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> Nope. Just over 40 and getting my soul sucked by Wall Street vampires. I guess the bennies are good though (if not the pay).
> 
> I think people who love their job are a very small minority of folks. Accept that you hate your job like everyone else and try to find pleasure and meaning from other aspects of your life.


True enough, but I get so jealous of those that absolutely love their work! Not watch the clock kind of boring work like mine


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I've spent most of my career very happy. Things went downhill a few years ago, but I've adjusted my position in my organization and I'm having lots of fun again.

I woudln't say I *love* my job, but I generally enjoy it and have no plans to quit or look for something else.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

I'm actually one of the ones that loves their job. I love the hectic pace (controlled chaos), the variety (no two days are the same), the flexibility (i come and go as I need; as long as i am billable and the work gets done), and my co workers and boss. I am somewhat underpaid but I wouldn't trade it for a higher paying job. I'm happy 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JayDee7 (Sep 12, 2017)

Yes, but I peaked early. I turned 40 this year and there is no where to go anymore in my field. I?ve been at the VP position for 6 years, this is it for the next 30 years of working unless I retire early. 
I think about leaving and starting my own business, but the risk/reward doesn?t seem worth it. I am a partner at my firm now, and do well financially, I just am bored already and have no mobility. I can?t ever be president, that would go to the other more senior guys. And that position isn?t much different than mine. 
My wife gets to do what she wants for her career, she has been able to go back to school for her grad degree and take time off of work. She gets to work in a field she?s passionate about and that isn?t all about making money but about improving other people?s lives. She gets to see great and amazing things happen as a result of her work. She also gets paid 1/4 of what I do.
I work in a very technical field, i like what I do but making money for the company isn?t rewarding enough. 
I?m happy that be been able to provide for my family, I?m happy that my success came from hard work and I pulled myself out of the low end I was born into. But, still, I?d like to do something else. Maybe when all the kids move out, I can pursue another dream. My side business is nice, some land dealings and real estate. I think of going that way more and more to have more time off to travel.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Very happy. I work a couple of hours a day (if I choose) from home. I am the King of my own Kingdom and love it.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Extremely. Very challenging work now that we're getting into some very crazy stuff. Only took 25 years and a PhD to get there.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Yes. I can?t think of anything else I would rather do; however, I?m not a workaholic and am a free spirit. I guess I don?t like punching a clock, so to speak. I really can?t relate to people who want to work all the time and never want to retire. I?m retiring at age 55.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Trick question! I'm currently unemployed. I liked my last job, but my boss (who started after I had been working there for several years) made me miserable, and I finally left several months ago (after trying for several years, unsuccessfully, to get a new job within the same org). I don't want to do the same type of work now that I'm in the job market, but I also don't know what I want to do, either. 

I would love to find something I'm passionate about professionally. If I pursued the things I'm really passionate about, I would be living below the poverty line and buying groceries with food stamps.


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

I am unemployed too, and interestingly enough, it has coincided with a relationship I am in and it's been the best 4 months ever. I had a couple of interviews and my mom asked me if I was down about not worked and I replied, that, or I am down that I have to go back to work. I could be happy never working another day in my life...but...

So, I have been looking at the Universities around here (I worked at one for 8 years) and only for my kids education. Had I chosen a different path in life, I'd probably;y be making bank right now, but I have enjoyed my crazy ass life. Not sure where I am going with this other than, I guess...no?


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

We moved to a place where we don't know anybody and I'm stuck in a retail job and waitressing for now. Both part time. It sucks but I'm hopeful that its not forever.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Herschel said:


> I am unemployed too, and interestingly enough, it has coincided with a relationship I am in and it's been the best 4 months ever. I had a couple of interviews and my mom asked me if I was down about not worked and I replied, that, or I am down that I have to go back to work. I could be happy never working another day in my life...but...
> 
> So, I have been looking at the Universities around here (I worked at one for 8 years) and only for my kids education. Had I chosen a different path in life, I'd probably;y be making bank right now, but I have enjoyed my crazy ass life. Not sure where I am going with this other than, I guess...no?


Oh, being unemployed has been great relationship-wise for me, too! Real Estate gets to make his own hours, and because he does primarily property management, he has a lot of down time, so we've been able to spend a lot of time together. He's going to miss me when I go back to work!

I'm looking at universities as well, since that's the field I've been working in, but I'm looking at other stuff too. Part of me is thinking that maybe I shouldn't worry so much about finding my passion, and just find a job that I don't hate. As long as I'm keeping busy, I'm paid fairly, and my boss isn't an ass, I tend to be pretty happy.

I think the same thing about "had I chosen a different path." I'm smart enough that if I had made different choices, I could be making a lot more money. But I'm not so sure that I would have been happier.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm done with my industry, have very little passion for it, but I have to keep it going as others depend on it for income. Not very happy about it, but once I find the right people to take over, I would be happy to quit!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Over the years I've flitted about a fair bit; admittedly at times I've jumped-ship prematurely, which I recognize now thanks to hindsight. A few years ago I switched industries. Hubs was supportive of the study and pay reduction, with a mutual understanding that it was short-term, and then I'd need to figure out how I could earn more again. I got a job in the field as I began studying - then a promoted position while still studying. Learning was accelerated with real world experiences. Pay was low. Husband was patient (for the most part) and supportive.

That helped me with the current role. The pay is where I need it to be again. I'm building my experience, learned a hell of a lot about myself, it's close to home, people are good (for the most part!), laugh with a few of them. It's busy, sometimes stressful, but the kind of stress I thrive on. I know for the future, to stay relevant and keep my options open, more study and/or broader experiences will be needed. For right now though, I'm pretty content.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

heartsbeating said:


> Over the years I've flitted about a fair bit; admittedly at times I've jumped-ship prematurely, which I recognize now thanks to hindsight. A few years ago I switched industries. Hubs was supportive of the study and pay reduction, with a mutual understanding that it was short-term, and then I'd need to figure out how I could earn more again. I got a job in the field as I began studying - then a promoted position while still studying. Learning was accelerated with real world experiences. Pay was low. Husband was patient (for the most part) and supportive.
> 
> That helped me with the current role. The pay is where I need it to be again. I'm building my experience, learned a hell of a lot about myself, it's close to home, people are good (for the most part!), laugh with a few of them. It's busy, sometimes stressful, but the kind of stress I thrive on. *I know for the future, to stay relevant and keep my options open, more study and/or broader experiences will be needed.* For right now though, I'm pretty content.


This is what keeps me going in my current job. I've learned more in this position than in any job I've had prior. It's stressful and I work for a pack of wolves, but I have to keep thinking that the experience I'm getting will eventually translate into something better. I have a book coming from Amazon today to help me learn a computer language that's going to be necessary to stay relevant. Sink or swim time, but if I manage to swim I can take that knowledge a lot of other places.


----------



## mrshannahj (Nov 5, 2017)

Yes,fixing heavy duty trucks and vehicles.I start a new job at a trucking company next week fixing the trucks which I am excited about.Interviewed last week and got the job.Always loved the big rigs and getting my hands dirty.Went to school for this including automotive after I got out of the Marines in 2005,GI bill payed for most of my schooling.Worst part is when buying tools,the tool truck brands are not cheap.


----------



## UnicornCupcake (Dec 8, 2016)

Some people are job people, not career people. It broke my heart when I realized this 5 years ago when I thought I was going to walk on the moon or write speeches for the President or take care of animals, but it was actually really enlightening once I stopped crying, lol. I just never found the type of career I wanted to throw myself into. Anything I was passionate about I'm definitely not qualified for (see above list) and I don't want to go to school full-time as an adult to increases my mere chances of obtaining the necessary qualifications. So, I just accepted the fact that I'm a Job Girl. 

I'm now one of those people that actually looks forward to work. My first job is easy and I have the amount of free time to do whatever I want (almost) while being paid. I figured, hey, if I don't love the work I might as well love the atmosphere. My second job is where I get more job satisfaction, but it's definitely not my identity. I actually feel blessed that I can just leave work at work. I'm one of those people that gets to focus on the things I want to. I'm not boggled down my deadlines and what not. I just make sure I find satisfaction in other areas. 

Honestly, I don't think we can dominate every area of life. I accept this and I'm OK with it 99% of the time.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

I am self employed. I used to really love my job and the life it afforded me. I did not miss a single event in my kids lives unless I had other plans that I made myself. I quit the corporate world when I realized the corporation thought they owned me. That being said my work has changed drastically over the past 20 years and is not as much fun as it was. But, I still live a great life and make more than enough money to satisfy my needs. So all in all, I would say, yes I am happy with where I am at. I can't think of any other job that I would have as much control over my life, my time and my finances as the one I have.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

My work does not get boring. I do get to learn new things fairly regularly. Sometimes I make use of my electronics engineering. Usually it is my computer science which is required. 

I find it interesting. I do not watch the clock, or wish time did something different than whatever it does. I do not think I am a workaholic, but I know one of my sons says I am. The important thing is my wife appreciates the meat I bring home from a successful hunt. She always rewards me lavishly.

The president of the company met with me and assured me I can continue working as long as I wish. I have no plans to retire.

There are no puzzles on the net as interesting as these toys I get to play with at work.

I enjoy my work.

I love my wife and my children.


----------



## leon2100 (May 13, 2015)

There's a saying. If you want to know what a person really wants to do, watch what they are doing NOW!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Fozzy said:


> This is what keeps me going in my current job. I've learned more in this position than in any job I've had prior. It's stressful and I work for a pack of wolves, but I have to keep thinking that the experience I'm getting will eventually translate into something better. I have a book coming from Amazon today to help me learn a computer language that's going to be necessary to stay relevant. Sink or swim time, but if I manage to swim I can take that knowledge a lot of other places.


When my husband was looking to a change, he looked to what the 'next thing' for his desired field was. We then discussed what could be the thing after this 'next thing' and to go for that instead. Which he did. It felt like a slight risk at the time, being almost too new, but that's paying off now. There was reading, listening, meeting with ppl, networking, workshops and continual study (not necessarily in the traditional sense). 

You'll swim just fine. And if applicable, stay ahead of the curve/trends.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

UnicornCupcake said:


> Some people are job people, not career people. It broke my heart when I realized this 5 years ago when I thought I was going to walk on the moon or write speeches for the President or take care of animals, but it was actually really enlightening once I stopped crying, lol. I just never found the type of career I wanted to throw myself into. Anything I was passionate about I'm definitely not qualified for (see above list) and I don't want to go to school full-time as an adult to increases my mere chances of obtaining the necessary qualifications. So, I just accepted the fact that I'm a Job Girl.
> 
> I'm now one of those people that actually looks forward to work. My first job is easy and I have the amount of free time to do whatever I want (almost) while being paid. I figured, hey, if I don't love the work I might as well love the atmosphere. My second job is where I get more job satisfaction, but it's definitely not my identity. I actually feel blessed that I can just leave work at work. I'm one of those people that gets to focus on the things I want to. I'm not boggled down my deadlines and what not. I just make sure I find satisfaction in other areas.
> 
> Honestly, I don't think we can dominate every area of life. I accept this and I'm OK with it 99% of the time.


I think I'm a Job Girl, not a Career Girl. I'm like you, I haven't found a career that I want to throw myself into. I just want to go somewhere I can do something useful and get paid for it, and not hate going there every day. The content doesn't matter much to me, as long as it doesn't violate my morale values. But I don't want my job to be my life, it's just something I do so that I can have enough money to LIVE my life. Which, sometimes, feels like a waste, because I have the smarts and the ability to be a successful Career Girl... but that's not what I want out of my life.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

FeministInPink said:


> I think I'm a Job Girl, not a Career Girl. I'm like you, I haven't found a career that I want to throw myself into. I just want to go somewhere I can do something useful and get paid for it, and not hate going there every day. The content doesn't matter much to me, as long as it doesn't violate my morale values. But I don't want my job to be my life, it's just something I do so that I can have enough money to LIVE my life. Which, sometimes, feels like a waste, because I have the smarts and the ability to be a successful Career Girl... but that's not what I want out of my life.


There is a lot to be said for "working to live" unfortunately some people get it backwards and live to work.


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

In the old days I had the most fun in my little, crappy jobs.......No stress! No money either. Not so much fun in my current "career." There are parts of it that are rewarding but over the last 30 years I've seen the working conditions go downhill, big time. Yea, they pay me decent $ but it's not very rewarding. 6 years until mandatory retirement.......


----------

